# baby names (not snake)



## phatty (Jun 12, 2013)

hi all 
found out the missus is up the duff  8)
she is looking for so call modern names (not many that i like) 
so i though you guys can be creative some times haha any suggestions
i would like more of a Australian name 
i have already told the missus she can not call my child after a home and away character :shock:
so what are your ideas


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 12, 2013)

Product ID: 1807430007

Seven or Soda.


----------



## phatty (Jun 12, 2013)

i like the product id one but it make take a while to teach them how to spell there name


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 12, 2013)

So APS even has name my baby threads now.


----------



## phatty (Jun 12, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> So APS even has name my baby threads now.


 
why not i though it would bring out some good names and i cant see how any arguments can break out in a thread like this but how know it is asp 
i guess it better then i just bought a 6 ft snake never owned one how many pickies should it get, i would freeze out side but my snake should be fine ect ect ect


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha I was just messing around


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 12, 2013)

Phatty Jnr


----------



## phatty (Jun 12, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Haha I was just messing around



that is the problem with typing and not talking i wasnt saying it with any aggression


----------



## phatty (Jun 12, 2013)

one name i was thinking is Rusty boy Savannah, Karlia girl 
i have spoken to the missus about normal names but she is not keen we still have a while but i am getting scared i dont want me kid pick on because her mother had to name her hahaha


----------



## bredli (Jun 12, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Product ID: 1807430007
> 
> Seven or Soda.



Any one for Seinfeld haha.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 12, 2013)

This may help / Or not 1) *Zealand:* If you need a refresher on what the names were that were banned in New Zealand, they are: Talula Does The Hula From Hawaii, Fish and Chips (twins), Yeah Detroit, Keenan Got Lucy and Sex Fruit.

*2) Italy:* Venerdi (translates to 'Friday'). An Italian couple were banned from naming their child Venerdi. This was due to the fictional character Friday in 'Robinsone Crusoe', the court thought the name would leave the child open to 'mockery' and was associated with 'subservience and insecurity".


*3) Sweden:* I really don't know why the Swedes chose to ban Brfxxccxxmnpcccclllmmnprxvclmnckssqlbb11116, it sounds like a perfectly reasonable name to me! The couple who were trying to use this name (which they were going to pronounce 'Albin') were turned down. Other names that have been banned in Sweden are Metallica, IKEA and Veranda.


*4) Norway*: Gesher (translates to "Bridge"). The woman who tried to name her child Gesher ended up in jail after not paying the fine for giving her son an unapproved name.


*5) Malaysia:* Chow Tow (translates to 'Smelly head'). Other names which are banned are: Ah Chwar ('Snake'), Khiow Khoo ('Hunchback'), Sor Chai ('Insane'). Why didn't I think of calling one of my boys "Sor Chai Chow Tow"?


*6) China:* '@'. Apparently the @ symbol looks like the Chinese character for "love him", but the name was denied anyway. 


*7) Germany*: Miatt. Poor Miatt was denied by the regulation-mad Germans, who have a whole department devoted to deciding what names are appropriate. Other names banned in Germany are: Stompie, Woodstock and Grammophon.


*8) Denmark:* Denmark have banned ... hehehehehe .... 'Anus' as a name. 'Anus' was only one of the 250 names which Denmark has banned ... (anus, hehe).



*9) Portugal: *Portugal is pretty strict with their names, with more than 2,000 names on the rejected list. For example you're allowed to use Tomás but not Tom, and your certainly can't call your child Ovnis (which translates to UFO).


*10) Japan:* Amongst the many Japanese banned baby names, one man tried to call his son Akuma (Japanese for 'Devil'), which was denied.


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 12, 2013)

I loved Mikhail for a boy, I also like Matteo for a boy and Harmony for a girl.

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sd1981 (Jun 12, 2013)

I named my son Archie and my daughter Amira... They've both survived preschool without teasing and ridicule so that's a win for us....


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 12, 2013)

Amira is pretty i ended up calling my daughter Aurora Rose

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart (Jun 12, 2013)

Throgmortin


----------



## tongue_in_cheek (Jun 12, 2013)

Willow? Matilda is very popular now. Boy, Clancey? Good luck.


----------



## bigjoediver (Jun 12, 2013)

I knew of a child that had Greek grandparents who wanted him named some ethnic name after one of its relatives and when the parents gave him an ordinary anglicized name called him by the name they wanted anyway!


----------



## R33C3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Forrest


----------



## leamos (Jun 12, 2013)

First of all congrats on being fertile

As for names, seeing your asking herpers to name your kid I'm surprised no ones suggesting reptile related/inspired names like milli, cheynei, colletti, christinus, gilleni, liasis, morelia


----------



## phatty (Jun 12, 2013)

leamos said:


> First of all congrats on being fertile
> 
> As for names, seeing your asking herpers to name your kid I'm surprised no ones suggesting reptile related/inspired names like milli, cheynei, colletti, christinus, gilleni, liasis, morelia



i was thinking oxy for a boy hahah


----------



## R33C3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Cheynei Tatum


----------



## Skeptic (Jun 12, 2013)

Rumpelstiltskin 



bigjoediver said:


> I knew of a child that had Greek grandparents who wanted him named some ethnic name after one of its relatives and when the parents gave him an ordinary anglicized name called him by the name they wanted anyway!



There was a Turkish guy in at work a while back whose name was Anus (pronounced Anoos). I kid you not


----------



## clairmont (Jun 12, 2013)

My partners sister named her kids Tussock, Rivers & Kingfisher (girls) & Salior (boy) :?


----------



## Skeptic (Jun 12, 2013)

clairmont said:


> My partners sister named her kids Tussock, Rivers & Kingfisher (girls) & Salior (boy) :?




OMFG! Poor kids


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 13, 2013)

Only name me and my missus have agreed on when we have kids is Harry (my surname begins with H too) 

There's a few names I really like but don't know if I'd use them as first names, maybe middle one - Mordecai, Kezia, Tobias


----------



## iamwilso (Jun 14, 2013)

Good luck me and the wife went through I don't know how many name books and websites before our little one was born. Had the names picked out but went with a completely different one on the day. We named our daughter Elise. Don't know how but when you see them it makes it easier to name them. Not an easy job good luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phatty (Jun 14, 2013)

iamwilso said:


> Good luck me and the wife went through I don't know how many name books and websites before our little one was born. Had the names picked out but went with a completely different one on the day. We named our daughter Elise. Don't know how but when you see them it makes it easier to name them. Not an easy job good luck
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


i know hey i cant belive how many different names there is. i want something simply more common Elise is nice i think it on our list too haha


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 14, 2013)

Well working in child care ive heard them all from elmo 2 elvis also a girl called Tallon and her brother Paver like seriously lol I think stick to nice traditional names think the kid is suck with that name FOREVER

Ohh and dont forget disney characters ive had a Kovu and Esmarelda


----------



## MyMitchie (Jun 14, 2013)

Blaze, Alaska, Nevada girls, Dell boy.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 14, 2013)

I've always liked the name Ruby.

Don't call the kid Talon if the child ends up being a boy...I mean, what sort of a name is that :lol: A chook claw


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 14, 2013)

If it's a boy name him after his father.What's his name?


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 14, 2013)

Maddox,shiloh,pax,pilot,apple,kyd,destry,blanket,rocket,audio science,moxie & jermajesty all celebrity childrens names maybe you should try something similar?


----------



## Stuart (Jun 14, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> If it's a boy name him after his father.What's his name?



I think the anti-bully activists would implode if the name turned out to be phatty. Can you be prosecuted for bullying yourself?


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 14, 2013)

Talon isn't really a name. *But Tallyn certainly is.*


----------



## harlemrain (Jun 14, 2013)

I like more traditional names myself but I know people with the following:
Boy:
River
Hunter
Malachi

Girl:
Tayjsha (pronounced tay-sha)
Shayella
Cosette

Good luck and congrats


----------



## Vixen (Jun 14, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> Blaze, Alaska, Nevada girls, Dell boy.



Alaska is nice, i'd love to be named that.


----------



## saintanger (Jun 14, 2013)

for girls: tiarnie, ayana, aviara, aviana, kalisha

boy: cirus, duff, tux, reco, kelso, drumma


----------



## phatty (Jun 14, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> If it's a boy name him after his father.What's his name?


milk man i think or it could be post not sure haha


----------



## phatty (Jun 14, 2013)

funny thing is the missus always want a boy named jackson it is ironic that my last name is jackson i have already told her she cant have jackson jackson, jaxson jackson hahah


----------



## TNT78 (Jun 14, 2013)

Maybe you can have Jackson Jackson.. I don't see why not. Could be worse - I used to work with a Richard Dick, ie Dick Dick! Going off track a bit, but I also went to school with a Michael Hunt!!
although it's a bit popular these days (at least in northern nsw), I like Banjo for a boys name.. fits with the Aussie theme too!


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 15, 2013)

Common sense and the amount of suffering you want your child to endure are the main factors in child naming , Until I married Sue I wanted a boy named Sue  he would of grown to hate me but would of been tuff :lol:


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 15, 2013)

Firstly congrats! ok I shall share my 7 boys names with you. I have a kailem, Dylan, Bronson, sam, storm, marlon and angus 8) I like pearl, jewel etc for girls names lol but I never got to use them.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 15, 2013)

TNT78 said:


> ....I also went to school with a Michael Hunt!! ....


Love that scene in Porkys. I worked with a fellow named Andrew Kerr who had a brother named Wayne. Someone was obviously not thinking too clearly at the time.

Congrats *Phatty*. Your life is about to change forever and it starts off with a lot of hard work to pay for the fun you had making babies. After that it opens doors to a new existence that others can tell you about but until you experience it for yourself, you don’t really have true understanding of the joys of parenthood. I wish you well on the journey.

*MontysR,* I really do like Bronson. It is a strong masculine name. I also like Bryce – not quite as masculine but classy nonetheless. Patrick is a warm, friendly masculine name. My wife named our son Christopher as I would not let her name him Michael, the same as me. 

I named our daughter Annique as her mother is of French Mauritian origins and I wanted the girls to French names like their mum, Josique. Friends of ours have just had a baby girl and called her Mackenzie Grace Manning, a stylish classical name.

The ex-brother-in-law was not allowed to name his children. He had previously picked up a stray dog that was emaciated and unkempt, with no ID (no collar). Apparently he called to it saying: “Here dog.” And from that moment forward the dog was named Dog. His nickname for his son (used tongue-in-cheek) was SHED... short for SH..HEAD. He had a very good sense of humour and after some initial rancour when they first split, he and my sister remained good friends until his recent death.

Whatever you decide on, bear in mind that if it can be shortened, it will be.

Blue


----------



## TNT78 (Jun 17, 2013)

^ I didn't know about Porkys, although I did see it years ago. I actually did go to school with a Michael Hunt, who ironically was a complete tool. There was also a guy named Bevan Carr. He loved his Holdens too!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 17, 2013)

In Porkys they ring the girl behind the bar and ask to speak to Michael Hunt. He then says Mike has got to be there or something similar. So the barmaid starts yelling out: “Michael Hunt. Has any one seen Mike Hunt...” A classic setup!

I once taught a girl whose name was Sheetaldip Bal – we used to call her “Sheep Dip” for short. There were others but memory fails me.

Blue


----------



## MyMitchie (Jun 26, 2013)

leamos said:


> First of all congrats on being fertile


That just made my day hahahaha


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm going to name my son who is due in a couple of weeks, Kenji. I asked my mother for a name when she was terminally ill in hospital and loved her choice. . Prior to Kenji, I was considering the name Oliver.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 27, 2013)

phatty said:


> hi all
> found out the missus is up the duff  8)
> she is looking for so call modern names (not many that i like)
> so i though you guys can be creative some times haha any suggestions
> ...



People seem to be naming kids after cities these days....

Seeing as your from the NT and all.

Humpty Doo it is.....


----------



## A1SNAKETRADER (Jun 27, 2013)

Rupert Jasper


----------



## phatty (Jun 27, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> People seem to be naming kids after cities these days....
> 
> Seeing as your from the NT and all.
> 
> Humpty Doo it is.....



That is where I live haha 


Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## phatty (Jun 27, 2013)

Me and the missus have found a girls name we both like Lilli-Anne but I am trying to tell her its going to be a boy 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 7, 2013)

phatty said:


> Me and the missus have found a girls name we both like Lilli-Anne but I am trying to tell her its going to be a boy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Boy could call liam sounds similar 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------

